# freebsd-update fails:  key has incorrect hash



## debguy (Jul 5, 2019)

I RETRACT THE QUESTION.

PROBLEM is ISP name resolution / web blocking related (consumer OS pc working, freebsd machine blocked)

I had this thing with my wifi where xfinity (my ISP) looped to a "login page".  Though they were blocking freebsd or old wifi card since windowz and apple had no problem.  Then they did and i did reset the modem - and the freebsd worked:  but NOW i'm back to same issue - only freebsd machine can't resolve or curl - other machines can.

PROBLEM was not freebsd-update mirrors or hash or (i think) even the flakey intel pro wireless [n] - it is apparently related to xfinity wifi and their (warez installed on it) somehow.  (they ask users to use a xfinity web app and not log in to modem by web did you know!?)  ugh.  apparenlty it can tell one pc it needs to be reset while not telling others that (the others just happen to be:  off the shelf OS).  i'm very suspicious but really too soon to tell why this xfinity modem doesn't like wpa_supplicant connection on that old dell laptop.  i had tried everthing (open wall, no wall, pp no multicast) and it was working when the OTHER pc reset the modem when the modem demanded.  I have no way to know (in freebsd) that service to the freebsd machine has stopped (well, no way but to code in a warning bell)

OLD QUESTION - irrelevant

looking up update3.freebsd.org:  none found.  fetching from update3.freebsd.org:  bad hash.  no mirrors remaining.  (if i use update.freebsd.org i get same thing)

** oh - and happy 4th  **

    *
  * * *
   * *


----------

